# Karpfenrollen



## muellerltbg (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier , bin zwar schon seit 1986 in unserem Verein und habe bis jetzt die meiste Zeit gestippt oder auf Hecht geangelt. 
Da ich aus beruflichen Gründen die letzten Jahre kaum angeln konnte, weil auch viel im Ausland und kaum Zeit hatte, wollte ich dieses Jahr wieder mit neuen Elan an unserer Talsperre angeln gehen.

Ich angle nun seit dem Jahren sehr gerne mit Ruten/Rollen von DAM/Cormoran oder Balzer und habe bis jetzt eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Mir ist halt aufgefallen, dass sehr viele mit Shimano oder Daiwa angeln?

Besitze eine CORMORAN BLACK STAR PRO 3,60M 20-50G Rute zum Karpfenangeln und bin auch sehr begeistert. Habe mir deswegen noch eine übers Ebay ersteigert und suche dafür jetzt noch eine gute Rolle in der gehobenen Mittelklasse (Preismäßig)?

Mich würde jetzt aber mal interessieren, wie Ihr z.B. die DAM Quick Exquisite MDS oder DAM Quick Exquiste eine findet? 
Ab und zu werden ja noch welche im Internet angeboten.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antworten im voraus

MfG
muellerltbg


----------



## Jani Brandl (27. Februar 2004)

Shimano U.S Baitrunner find ich gut!
Mitchell Fullrunner ist auch gut und billig!
#g


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Februar 2004)

Die dürften zu den letzten so halbwegs brauchbaren DAM Rollen zählen. An die Qualität der alten Quick rollen kommen sie bei weitem nicht dran. Und die Technik der exquisit war damals schon völlig veraltet.
DAM hatte ja nicht umsonst Konkurs gemacht.
Denn was Japanische Rollenhersteller in weit günstigeren kategorieen anboten war zigmal besser.

An ner Talsperre ist eine Freilaufrolle nun nicht unbedingt notwendig. Falls Du aber doch einen haben willst würd ich im laden mal an einer GTE Baitrunner drehen. (Ich hab die tage eine für 75€ erstanden. Neu!)

Kleinere Rollen auch von Shimano. In der Frontbremsliga war die 
Symetre immer gut, Bei den Heckbremsen die Super-X. Teurere natürlich noch besser. Achte aber auf nen Aero- bzw. Wormshaft-Spulenhub!!!
Und wenns eine etwas grössere Rolle sein darf, hat die (Auslaufmodell) Daiwa Emblem XT ein absolut unglaubliches Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis derzeit.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BadPoldi (27. Februar 2004)

Hi,

von den shimano aero gt / super-x / gte würd ich wieder abraten, eigentlich alle mit heckbremse. hab die aero gt 6010 gefischt, nach 2 jahren waren die bremsscheiben hinüber. nix mehr mit butterweicher bremse etc. sicher gut oder besser als manch andere aber wer viel fischen geht nicht das non plus ultra. (ich öffne selbstverständlich nach dem fischen die bremsen immer).

empfehlenswert würd ich sagen ist die us 4500er nach wie vor, allerdings ist da die schnurwicklung nicht die beste, solange man keine geflochtene fischt kann man aber damit leben.

ganz gut sind auch die daiwa exblem usw. allerdings haben die halt keinen freilauf. und die infinity ist doch schon mächtig im preis.

auch super aber ned billig ist die big baitrunner M/L/XL bedingt auch die LC. die lc allerdings kommt mir unter belastung so vor als ob sie sich verzieht. aber da die auch zum wallerfischen genommen wird sie das sicher aushalten...

von der mitchel hört man eigentlich auch nur gutes, genauso wie von der anaconda (glaub ich?) sind sogar identisch, zumindest äußerlich.

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## MatrixCarp (27. Februar 2004)

@all
naja hatte die daiwa emblem z 4500
ist auf jeden fall sehr zu emfehlen der preis stimmt absolut mit der qualität überein


----------



## muellerltbg (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

wie ich feststelle, sind es eigentlich nur Rollen von Daiwa oder Shimano, da ich mich bei diesen Firmen noch nicht so auskenne,  werde ich erst mal mir Kataloge von diesen Firmen besorgen.

Damit ich mal einen Überblick gewinne, in welchen Preisklassen die einzelnen Rollen liegen und um zu sehen, wo es dann die entsprechenden Rollen günstig im Internet (haändler oder ebay) gibt.

Vielleicht kommt halt meine Vorliebe bei Rollen zu DAM davon, dass mein Vater schon seit den sechzigern/siebzigern mit DAM Rollen angelt und auf Sie schwört.

Ich will halt keine unmengen von Geld ausgeben, aber auch schon halt was anständiges haben, sonst macht es ja keinen richtigen Spaß.

Deswegen dachte ich halt, dass die Quick Exquiste MDS oder Quick Exquisite, obwohl Sie ja nicht mehr im Handel sind, bei Ebay für an die sechszig Euro weggehen. 

Ich persönlich wollte so bis 100,- Euro anlegen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Februar 2004)

Die Emblem XT is der Hammer, zu dem Preis wirst in dieser Klasse keine vergleichbare Rolle finden.
Ich persönlich ziehe sie (fast) jeder anderen Brandungs/Karpfenrolle vor, egal wie teuer, Ausnahme: Shimano Big Baitrunner XL.

Als Freilaufrolle hab ich auch seit 4 Jahren die Baitrunner 6010, hab das von BadPoldi angesprochene Bremsproblem nicht.
Von den neuen Shimano Baitrunnern halt ich garnichts, hab meine sofort wieder abgegeben.


Aber wozu braucht man überhaupt Freilauf??? Ist meiner Meinung nach nur wieder ein Teil, das kaputt gehen kann... ja gut es vereinfacht das Angeln, aber ich mach meine bremse so stramm, das der Fisch die Rute gerade nicht vom Pod klauen kann und gut is.

Also mein Tip: DAIWA Emblem XT 5000, die kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, hat super Bremse und is 1a verarbeitet.


----------



## MatrixCarp (27. Februar 2004)

@catcher jo


----------



## spinnracer (27. Februar 2004)

Ich würde die Mitchell Fullrunner 6500 empfehlen. Das ist ein günstiges Modell zum Karpfenfischen. Außerdem (wenn es etwas teurer sein soll) dann kann ich nur zu den Shimano Baitrunner Modellen raten. Da empfehle ich eine Shimano Baitrunner B ( das ist das neuere Modell). Wenn es auf die "Riesen" gehen soll sind die Shimano Baitrunner L bzw. Xl zu empfehlen. Falls du Tips zum "günstiger" einkaufen brauchst einfach eine PM.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Februar 2004)

Also dass die Baitrinner GTE nicht ganz so Stabil sind, wie BadPoldi schreibt, kann ich auch bestätigen. Nur kommt es auch auf den einsatz an. Wer Regelmässig 120g Bleie aus 100m Rankurbelt, nur weitwürfe macht, und ständig dicke Fische fängt, der wird an den Teilen echt nicht allzulange Freude haben.

Aber an Talsperren ist das nicht unbedingt nötig, da die Ufer teilweise in 45 Grad abfallen sind weitwürfe selten nötig, Die Fische wachsen selten hier auf 30 Pfund+, und beim Blei kommt man oft auch mit 80g aus.

Und beim Hechtangeln ist die Belastung sowieso nicht so wild.

Mitchell Fullrunner sind aber auch nicht verkehrt, nur die Verarbeitungsquali liegt nicht auf Shimano Niveau. Grate und Grosse Spaltmasse sind üblich.

60er Jahre DAM sind aber Qualitativ wie gesagt was ganz anderes als die Plastikrollen, die bei DAM seit ende der 80er Produziert wurden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Techspezi (28. Februar 2004)

Ich benutze zum Karpfenangeln die Exori Solid Free 70 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die Exori sollte für knapp über 100 Euro zu haben sein.
Wenn es nicht unbedingt eine Weitwurfrolle sein soll, kann ich auch noch die Penn Live Liner empfehlen, die kostet bei Askari aber ab 180 Euro(extrem stabil und robust gebaut).

Ansonsten kann ich dir auch nur die diversen Daiwa Rollen empfehlen.


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2004)

also ich hab 2 *die gte 5000er;2*die 8000er und die grosse us 6500B.die ist allerdings die meisste zeit auf meiner welsrute.am meissten fisch ich mit den 8000er auf karpfen.seit 2 jahren halten die ganz gut...hoff auch noch länger.
das die bremse hinten liegt hat mich auch schon gestört.diese Emblem XT hab ich schon mehr mals in der hand gehabt.würd ich mir wenn benötigt kaufen.#h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Februar 2004)

Und so tut das dann Aussehen...:q


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Februar 2004)

Servus
Wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist deine Rute ja nicht unbedingt auf riesen Distanzen ausgelegt da würde ich meinen reicht eine Rolle wo 200m 0,30er draufpassen. Ich habe die cormoran Cormaxx BR4P größe 40 da passen 200m von der Schnur drauf. Ja jetzt können wieder einige sagen so ein Schrott nur wozu brauch ich auf ne Rute mit 50g Wurfgewicht eine Rolle mit 300 oder mehr meter Schnurfassung wenn man auf relativ kurze entfernung Angelt. Ich habe 6 Stück von den Rollen in verschiedenen größen und keine hat mich bis jetzt im Stich gelassen hab Karpfen bis 22kilo damit locker ausgedrillt ohne das die Bremse nur einen mucks gemacht hätte. Preis liegt so um die 30 Euro. Hab noch vergessen sind Freilaufrollen.


----------



## Jani Brandl (28. Februar 2004)

Die Rolle finde ich auch gut!Ich nehme sie auch zum Hechtangeln mit Köfi


----------



## BadPoldi (28. Februar 2004)

Hi,

also alles an rollen aber wie holger schon sagte, keine neuen dam plastikrollen und eins weiß ich auch sicher, die cormoran cromax ist nicht mal das geld wert.... 

und wenn die bremse keinen mux macht, dann würd ich mal überlegen ob er wirklich  22kilo gehabt hat. oder ob jemand nicht weiß wie man bremsen einstellt. 

von mir wert ihr keine angaben von gewichten von fischen hören, wenn ich sage das bei mir bei der 6010er nach 2 jahren die bremsen im a....... waren dann glaubts mir bitte. was hätt ich davon zu lügen? und ne cromax fisch ich ca. 1 woche dann ist das getriebe schrott.... leider und das nicht nur bei einer.... die bremse hat sich ned verabschiedet, aber nach ner guten woche sind die getriebe schrott... 

wenns günstig sein soll und du keinen freilauf brauchst nimm die daiwa emblem.... oder mitchel fullrunner oder so 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Februar 2004)

Jupp, nimm bloß kein Cormoran, weder Ruten noch Rollen zum Karpfenfischen, das is alles Plastik und taugt noch weniger als es kostet.


----------



## fischerwahn (28. Februar 2004)

@lenz & jani  - 

genau ich verwend auch nur cormoran rollen cormaxx- br5/40 und wenns spass machen soll br3/25 (ganz was nettes kleines) wenn man sein gerät richtig verwendet sind damit auch karpfen über 15 kilo gor ka problem - DIE BREMSE hält und auch das PLASTIK hält

...achja steckruten von cormoran hab ich auch - SIND MIR IN 5 JAHREN und 100te karpfen später auch noch nicht gebrochen -

schön langsam glaub ich ihr macht was falsch, da euch das zeug immer auseinanderfällt  - mehr gefühl jungs 

greets / Julian


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Februar 2004)

Hab die relaitiv teure cormoran carp-rutenserie gefischt...
Damit hätteste jemanden verprügeln können, aber doch nicht angeln, eine hab ich aber noch, zum futterrakete werfen, die hat drei lbs und wirft gaaaanz locker die 250g schwere Rackete...
Außerdem hat mir die Verarbeitung an den Ringen nicht gepasst...

Zu den Rollen: Kostewt 30€ hat 25 Kugellager aber ne Plastikspule... Is leider auch nicht mein Fall und wenn ich sehe, wieviele von den Dingern nach 2 Wochen wieder bei meinem Tackledealer zurück über die Ladentheke gehen, da hörts bei mir auf.

Wobei die neuen richtig teuren Rollen wohl gut sein solln, für den Preis krieg ich dann aber schon ne Shimano oder Daiwa und die sind (meine Meinung und die des Händlers meines Vertrauens) um längen besser


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Februar 2004)

@ Fischerwahn
Ne, falsch machen wir eigentlich nix. Wir beangeln nur ganz andere gewässer. 
In nem Hindernislosen Flachwassertümpel von 4-5ha sind einfache rollen durchaus brauchbar. Und an nem Forellenteich wirds auch kaum am gerät scheitern. 
Nur nen mittelprächtigen Rheinkarpfen kriegst Du mit deinem 25er Röllchen nicht mal zu sehen. Und das 200g strömungsblei lässt dein Getriebe bald Parodontose kriegen. 
Nen Twentekarpfen siehst Du auch nur mit viel glück, die sind recht drahtig, die zergeln meine schnur gut von der rolle, und über den Twente kann man auch meist mit einfachem Gerät prima drüberwerfen. Den Vorbeifahrenden Dampfern hat eine instabile Rolle da übrigens auch sehr schnell respekt zu zollen, und das man mal einen erwischt bleibt nicht aus. 
Genauso ists an hindernisreichen gewässern, wo man mit bis zu 0,40er schnüren und grossen Haken die Fische vom Hindernis abhalten muss.
Wie gesagt die noch relativ stabilen Shimano Baitrunner GT/GTE kriegen schlockerige rotoren und zerfledderte Bremsscheiben dort nach einigen Jahren.

Die Rolle soll ja wohl eher zum Hechtfang an ner Talsperre eingesetzt werden. Ich weiss nicht wie das dort ist, aber hier an den Talsperren fischt man oft mit abtreibender Pose und Segelpose. (Früher mit lebenden Seeforellen, die auch erstmal 150m rausschwammen, das ist heute natürlich verboten) 
Da halte ich 300m 0,30er nicht für wirklich viel, und die schnur ist dann auch rel. dünn. Scharfkantiges Gestein lässt sie ziemlich schnell Altern. 10-20m sind normaler verlust nach nem Angeltrip. Nen bissel reserve ist da durchaus angebracht, wenn man die schnur nicht jeden Monat wechseln will.
Auf Karpfen muss man hier an den Talsperren schon mal 70-80m werfen, und teilweise hats viele wasserpflanzen. Da sind 200m 0,35er auch stellenweise minimum.

Ne Shimano 5000GTE ist hier jedenfalls ein Aal- und Zanderröllchen. 100m 40er grössen nett zum Barschefischen, noch kleinere sieht man nur an den Weissfischruten, und 100m 60er Rollen Standartgrösse. Richtig grosse Rollen (DAM 550/5001, Mitchell 486/488, Daiwa Emblem XT, Ambassadeur 7000  und Penn GTI bei Bootsanglern) sind auch öfter zu sehen.

Cormoran Ruten sind O.K., die haben einige richtig brauchbare Ruten im Programm. Und Aktion ist ja ne geschmackssache.
Die Rollen fand ich für hier nicht so brauchbar... 

Ne Penn Liveliner ist natürlich auch ne feine Rolle, aber 180 öcken!!!, da kriegt man ne Shimano Big Baitrunner ja billiger und min. 2 6000GTE für.
Gibt noch einige andere mit guter leistung aber bösem Preis...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Februar 2004)

Servus. Ich glaub irgendwer hat das was nicht ganz mitbekommen. Der Fischt ein Cormoran Rute mit 20bis50gr Wurfgewicht. Ich denke nicht das er da ein 200g Blei damit werfen will. Ich hab ja gesagt das bei der Rute keine Riesenrolle nötig ist. Wenn ich heute mit 200gr Blei in der Strömung fische ist die Cormax logischerweise unterdimensioniert. Das mit dem Bremsen einstellen habts glaub ich auch falsch verstanden wenn ich sage keinen Mux gemacht mein ich das einwandfrei funktioniert hat ohne haken und ruckeln. Ich finde wenn man sein Gerät den Gegebenheiten anpasst wird schon nicht immer alles nach ner Woche kaputt sein. Meine Cormaxx hält schon 2 jahre ohne irgendwelche verschleißerscheinungen. Ich befische einen See mit 8ha und dort reichen die Rollen vollkommen aus.


----------



## biotoecus (29. Februar 2004)

@ muellerltbg,
wenn Du auf eine DAM-Rolle stehst, schau Dir mal die DAM-Dura an. Sie gehen zur Zeit recht günstig weg und haben dadurch ein gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis. Sie gehören zu den letzten guten DAM-Produkten.
mfg bitoecus.


----------



## muellerltbg (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

zum Hechtangeln brauche ich die Rolle nicht, da bin ich versorgt.

Danke für die breit gefächerten Antworten, da aber unsere Talsperre (wie die meisten anderen wahrscheinlich auch) steil abfällt, braucht man nicht weit rauswerfen, deswegen habe ich mir diese Ruten (20-50  WG) zugelegt und auch bestens mit ausgekommen. 

Ich hatte jetzt an eine Daiwa Emblem XT gedacht, aber höchstens die 4500, weil bei uns mit 0,31 - 0,35 mm monofilen geangelt wird, da die Karpfen aufgrund des kalten Wassers sehr selten über 30+ Pfund gefangen werden.

Schade, dass es diese Rolle nicht noch eine Nummer kleiner gibt, weil laut Katalog die Rolle 210/o,40 mm fasst und bei meinen Schnurstärken, wär ganz schön viel Schnur auf der Rolle, die ich wahrscheinlich im Normalfall nicht brauche.

Was meint Ihr, soll ich doch lieber die Daiwa Emblem XT 4500 nehmen, obwohl doch ein wenig zu viel Schnur für meinen Bedarf drauf passt oder gibt es noch eine preislich ähnliche, die ein wenig weniger Schnur fasst?


----------



## Jani Brandl (29. Februar 2004)

Schnur kann man immer Brauchen!


----------



## rob (29. Februar 2004)

ui diese cormaxx-br-4p sind meiner meinung nach eher schrott.ich habe mir vor 3 jahren 4 von diesen rollen gekauft weil mich der preis reizte und wegen der 2 spulen.gehalten haben die nicht einmal ein halbes jahr.dann war das getriebe kaputt oder die laufeigenschaft plus frontbremse daneben.muss aber hinzufügen das ich die meisste zeit in der donau fisch mit schweren bleien.
ich kenn die rolle von fischerwahn und die macht einen guten eindruck für seine zwecke reicht das.diese 4p werd ich nie wieder verwenden,die liegen zerbröselt bis auf eine in einer ecke meines zimmers.bin dann umgestiegen auf shimano und da bleib ich.die 5000er gte verwend ich die meisste zeit an der heavyfeeder oder eben zum hechtfischen/spinnfischen.die 8000er haben sich als robuste karpfenrollen bewährt.mit dieser hab ich schon sehr viele über 10kg aus der starken strömung gefangen.da schreit das material,so soll es sein..macht spass weil ich weis es hält.servus rob


----------



## Schutty (29. Februar 2004)

ich finde das muß jeder selber entscheiden mit welchem gerät er fischt. ich denke mal es sollen tips sein, das einige boardis nicht dreimal neues gerät kaufen müssen. aber gut wer nicht hören will muß zahlen! ich spreche da aus erfahrung, es fängt beim pieper an und hört beim zelt auf!!!


----------



## Techspezi (29. Februar 2004)

Eine Exori Solid Free 35 könnte da auch langen:180m 0,30'er
hab mal ein Bild geschossen:


----------



## Techspezi (29. Februar 2004)

Wenn's größer sein soll gibt's da die Penn Live Liner:
Ich hab die Große Version wo 350m 0,30'er draufpassen.
Mit der Rolle kannste gegen jeden Fisch antreten.
hab da auch ein Bild gemacht:


----------



## Techspezi (29. Februar 2004)

Dann hätt ich da noch die Exori Solid Free 70.
Hier passen jetzt 480m 0,30'er drauf.
Jetzt wiederum ein Bild:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Februar 2004)

@muellerltbg

Leider gibts die nicht noch kleiner. Schade eigentlich, denn dann würd das teil an meiner Pilkrute hängen.

Dafür gibts aber einen Kunstoffring dabei, mit dem man das Schnurfassungsvolumen etwas reduzieren kann.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. Februar 2004)

Es gibt eben nix besseres als ne Emblem XT... :m


----------



## Pilkman (1. März 2004)

In der Preisklasse halte ich die Daiwa Emblem XT auch für annähernd konkurrenzlos, was die Langlebigkeit und Robustheit betrifft. Ich hab die Teile auch in der 5000er Größe zum Karpfenangeln und bin restlos begeistert. Für die Kohle gibs nix besseres. 

Zur Schnurfrage: Ich hab die 5000er mit 0,31er BigGame und mit 0,34er BigGame bespult. Von der 0,31er hab ich 600 Meter und von der 0,34er 500 Meter auf den Spulen. Nur als kleiner Richtwert für Dich, muellerltbg, wenn Du die Schnurfassung der 4500er Größe ungefähr berechnen willst.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. März 2004)

Etwa 700m 20er Fireline und 500m 20er Fireline, mit Unterfütterung.:k


----------



## BadPoldi (1. März 2004)

hi,

find die rollen ja auch klasse vor allem für den preis. aber leider, leider sind die ohne freilauf....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. März 2004)

Was isn "Freilauf"???:q :q :q :q  #h


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2004)

Servus. Werd mal versuchen 2 Bilder vom Nachbarjungen einzufügen der mal mit mir fischen war. Rolle Cormaxx brp35 Rute Byron Senso Carp mit 3,6m länge. Is für den Kleinen ein recht ordentlicher Fisch ausßerdem war es sein erster Karpfen den er unter meiner Anleitung gedrillt hat. War ganz schön fertig hinterher der Kleine. Der Karpfen hatte so ca 6-7 kilo hab ihn nur geschätzt.


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2004)

Zweites Bild  ich weiß net wie man mehrere einfügen kann.


----------



## BadPoldi (1. März 2004)

hi,

cromax und byron rute, na ja das passt wenigstens zusammen.... 

PS: schöner fisch... ;-)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2004)

@BadPoldi Ich habe übrigens 2 Tage später mit demselben Gerät einen Spiegelkarpfen mit 32 Pfund ohne Probleme gelandet. So schlecht kann das Gerät also doch nicht sein. Ich fisch halt lieber Ruten mit durchgehendem Korkgriff.


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2004)

Servus Hab noch ein Bild vom Nachbarjungen da hat er einen Schuppenkarpfen mit ca 8kilo gefangen. Man beachte die Körper und Beinhaltung. Ich war echt versucht ihn festzuhalten damit er nicht ins Wasser gezogen wird.


----------



## BadPoldi (1. März 2004)

Hi Lenzibald,

wenn du mit den teilen zurechtkommst ist doch gut. was ich ned verstehe ist das geprotze mit deinen fischgewichten... langsam zweifle ich ehrlich gesagt immer mehr an deiner gewichtsaussagen.

es gibt in meinen augen auch gute ruten mit korkgriff. evtl. solltest du dir mal eine "qualitativ" hochwertige rute und rolle hohlen. und die mal fischen. sicher kann man auch mit ner teleruten/rollenkombi die es für 10 euro schon gibt rießige karpfen fangen, das steht hier nicht zur diskussion.

aber mal ehrlich wie oft gehst du fischen? speziell auf karpfen? wenn du so oft wie ich gehst, bin ich mir sicher wirst du dir auch mal anderes gerät kaufen und die vorteile erkennen. und auch mal schwierige gewässer etc. befischen....

ich hab auch rollen von dam cormoran und wie sie alle heißen gefischt. die hälfte davon liegt irgendwo auf dem schrottplatz. ich finds leid wenn nach ein paar mal werfen der bügel nicht mehr von selbst beim krubeln schließt. oder beim auswerfen dann zufällt. wenn ich rechne was mich die montage jedes mal kostet die dann alleine in das gewässer fliegt, krieg ich feuchte augen. oder beim drill das getriebe durchrutscht, oder im kescherbereich die bremse ned freigibt. sind halt so erfahrungen die man sammelt. im endeffekt kauft man dann auch immer 2 mal, wie shutty schon schreibt, das fängt beim bissanzeiger an und hört beim zelt auf....

das soll nicht abwerten sein, nur mal ein gedankenanstoß warum ich von manchen sachen nix mehr halte.......

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (1. März 2004)

@ Lenzibald

Zu der Rollendiskussion hab ich meinen Teil gesagt. Ich finds aber gut, dass Du die Nachbarskinder mit zum Angeln nimmst... Respekt und Kompliment dafür! #6


----------



## BadPoldi (1. März 2004)

Hi,

ich kenn z.b. die penn  rollen ned die eine seite vorher von techspezi vorgestellt wurden. dazu werd ich auch sicher nix schreiben, weil ich kein erfahrung damit gemacht habe.
ich schreib nur etwas wenn ich mir auch sicher bin jemanden einen guten tipp geben zu können.
was er dann macht oder wie andere fischen, überlass ich jeden selbst. 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2004)

@BadPoldi Ich darf 4mal die Woche an dem "See" hat ca 8ha Fischen außerdem hab ich noch Familie und die geht mit sicherheit vor. Meißtens fisch ich eine Rute auf Karpfen und eine auf Weißfische. Ich habe aber nicht vor mir anderes Gerät zu kaufen da ich mit meinem sehr zufrieden bin. Übrigens hab ich 3 Byron Ruten wobei jede über 400euro Listenpreis kostet. Soviel zu hochwertigem Gerät. Leider gibs bei uns relativ wenige gute Gewässer und ich hab keinen bock jedesmal 50kilometer oder mehr zu fahren wenn ich fischen will und Badeseen interessieren mich nicht wie Pichlingersee oder Pleschingersee wo man in den Sommermonaten nur früh Morgens und spät Abends fischen kann.
@Pilkmann Das zweite auf meinem Bild ist meine Tochter die geht auch ab und zu mal mit Angeln. Die Eltern des Jungen haben leider keinerlei Interesse am Angeln darum is für Ihn die einzige Möglichkeit zum fischen wenn ich ihn mal mitnehme.


----------



## BadPoldi (1. März 2004)

Hi,

400.- euro?? papier ist geduldig... 

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/archive/topic/10680.html



gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. März 2004)

Meine Ruten sind unbezahlbar, sind Unikate, weil selbstgebaut 

wenn ihr sonst keine sorgen habt....#h


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2004)

@BadPoldi Hast auch aufs Datum geschaut 2002 hab ich noch auf einem anderen See gefischt, außerdem wollte ich damit sagen das man sich net unbdeingt ne Rute oder Rolle um 10euro kaufen sollte. Eine Matchrute hab ich die meißte zeit in der Hand und da sollte sie nicht zu schwer sein. Außerdem liegen diese Ruten in einer Preisklasse die net über drüber sind. Hab für keine mehr als 80 euro bezahlt. Rollen hab ich sogar Shimano drauf  mit Kampfbremse aber auch zum halben Preis bekommen. Die Frage ist nur ob das Teuerste auch immer das Beste ist.
@Carpcatcher2001 Na dann Petri Heil mit deinem Gerät. Ich hab nur gemeint das um 400euro eigenlich schon gutes Material verwendet werden sollte von Rutenfirmen. Um den Preis hätt ich meine Ruten sicher net gekauft ist Listenpreis. Ich habs bei meinem Händler als Auslaufmodell um 50 Euro bekommen weils schon fast 2 Jahre im Lager waren. Habens anscheinend vergessen wie jedes Frühjahr wenns das Lager räumen und Schnäpchen auftauchen die dann bei einem flohmarkt verkauft werden.


----------



## BadPoldi (1. März 2004)

Hi lenzibald,

das hab ich nie behauptet das das teuerste immer das beste ist.....

es gibt wie gesagt sehr wohl günstige und gute rollen und ruten.....

BadPoldi


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2004)

Servus BadPoldi. An dem See wie gesagt is fast kein See mit 8ha eher großer Teich. Der ist wie ein Hufeisen die breiteste Stelle ist max 100m. Da brauch ich mit sicherheit keine riesen Rolle wo will der Fisch denn hin. Wenn ich mal in der Donau auf grund fische kommt selten vor weil nichts los ist bei uns, alles reguliert wegen dem Schei...... Kraftwerk habens die Donau bei uns kaputt gemacht wäre mir die Cormaxx auch zu klein. Ich mein immer wenn man das Gerät den Gegebenheiten anpasst wird schon nicht gleich alles Kaputt gehn. Ich fisch auch nie über 0,30iger Schnur auf Karpfen weils bei uns nicht nötig ist. Die Frage am Anfang war welche Rolle auf seine Rute und bei 50gr Wurfgewicht wird denk ich keine Baitrunner nötig sein. Kommt mir vor als wenn ich auf ne Matchrute ne Rolle der größe 40 oder 50 draufgebe.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. März 2004)

Da wir uns hier im Karpfenforum befinden und sicherlich die meisten hier mit Boilies und dafür speziell abgestimmten Gerät fischen, werden die Tips auch wohl darauf hinauslaufen, mit welchem Gerät man gute Erfahrungen oder eben schlechte gemacht hat.

Ich bin mitlerweile bei solchen Sachen "Markenschwein" und zahle lieber 20€ mehr, weiß dafür aber auch das ich das für meine Zwecke optimale Gerät gekauft habe...

Schutty hat schon recht, das manche selber aus ihren Fehlern lernen müssen, ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, das wenn ich gleich in diese "Markenware" investiert hätte, ne menge Geld gespart hätte.


----------



## Pilkman (1. März 2004)

Ich habe noch nie Freilaufrollen gehabt, sondern bereits immer mit geöffneter Bremse geangelt. Am Anfang habe ich mit meinen 60 Gramm / 300cm Spinruten auf Karpfen geangelt. Als Rollen hab ich damals die Regal X von Daiwa in der 4000er Größe verwendet. Also eher eine mittelgroße Spinrolle mit blitzsauber funktionierender Bremse. Und damit hab ich auch meine Karpfen geangelt. Damaliger bester Fisch ein 25 Pfünder.

Aber Gerätefetischist hat schon recht, selbst das Einholen von etwas schwereren Festbleimontagen wird auf die Dauer mit kleinen Rollen zu einem Kraftakt und ist dem Zustand der Rollen nicht zuträglich. Die Emblems 5000, die ich gegenwärtig verwende, lachen aber eher darüber. Zumal die Emblems auch perfekt zu meinen jetzigen Ruten passen.

Über Marken kann man streiten, über die Qualität einiger Produkte kann man auch streiten, aber das Gerät sollte in der Tat zusammen passen. Wobei eine Rolle beim Karpfenangeln ruhig etwas größer ausfallen kann, da sie eh meist auf der Ablage liegt. Eine Big Baitrunner XL an einer 50Gramm-Rute wäre dann aber doch zuviel des Guten...


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2004)

Servus."Besitze eine CORMORAN BLACK STAR PRO 3,60M 20-50G Rute zum Karpfenangeln und bin auch sehr begeistert" Das ist seine Rute die er mit Rolle bestücken möchte. Denke da braucht er kein Riesending dranhängen.


----------



## Pilkman (1. März 2004)

Wie gesagt, ich würde an diese Rute wahrscheinlich - je nachdem, ob sie wirklich 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht hat oder härter ausfällt - eine Daiwa Emblem X 4500 T oder z.B. eine Shimano US Baitrunner B 3500 oder 4500 dranschrauben. Das würde für meinen Geschmack dann sicher passen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. März 2004)

@ Lenzibald
Du wirfst mir oben vor was nicht so ganz verstanden zu haben (die 200g bleie kann man eh nicht werfen, war nur als antwort auf das "Ihr macht irgendwas falsch, wenn Ihr gerät schrottet" gedacht, und da waren diese gewässer eben schöne beispiele.)

Ich kann das hier nur zurückgeben. Du übersiehst, dass es nicht um nen 8 ha waldtümpel geht, sondern um eine Talsperre. Die sind für gewöhnlich ne ecke grösser, Vermutlich passt Dein Teich da hundertmal rein, und es gibt sperren wo er tausendmal reinpassen würde.
Und hier an den Sperren wird mit derartigen ruten auf 150m auf Hecht geangelt, ohne probleme. Und die Angler sind hier eigentlich eher traditionalisten was das gerät angeht. (oder hoffnungslos veraltet)
Also geh mal eher von Donaurollen aus.

Und ob man ne Freilaufrolle will oder nicht, muss doch jeder selber wissen.

DAM, ABU und Mitchelrollen haben in den 60ern um 100DM gekostet, und das ist das einzige, dass die zeit überhaupt überlebt hat wenns gefischt wurde. Da halte ich 2004 eine 150DM-Rolle auch nicht für teuer, eher für günstig, also soviel zu teurem gerät.
Wer unbedingt ne stella braucht soll sie kaufen, notwendig ist das nicht, und wer ne Billigrolle will kann sie auch gerne fischen, schränkt sich wie gesagt damit aber unnötig ein, und zwar auf kleine hindernisfreie gewässer. Und er riskiert den Traumfisch zu verlieren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## muellerltbg (1. März 2004)

*@Geraetefetischist*

"Dafür gibts aber einen Kunstoffring dabei, mit dem man das Schnurfassungsvolumen etwas reduzieren kann."

Danke für den Hinweis, dann werde ich jetzt mal schauen, wo man die Daiwa Emblem X 4500 T oder eine Shimano US Baitrunner B 3500 oder 4500 günstig zu kaufen gibt.

"Und die Angler sind hier eigentlich eher traditionalisten was das gerät angeht. (oder hoffnungslos veraltet)
Also geh mal eher von Donaurollen aus."

Wie hab ich denn das zu verstehen, jedenfalls bei uns im Verein (Mitgliederanzahl ca. 550) geht es bezüglich der Qualität genau so Unterschiede (von ganz billig bis ganz teuer) wie woanders auch. Nur, weil wir an einer Talsperre angeln, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass wir "Hinterwäldler" bezüglich der Angelgeräte sind.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. März 2004)

Hi, ich weiss nicht wie es bei Euch ist, aber die Leute, die hier regelmässig an die Sperren gehen sind einfach zu 80-90% mit gerät aus den 70ern unterwegs. Echte Karpfenruten sind hier selten, die meisten haben noch alte Teleruten. Allerdings zugegebenermassen qualitativ hochwertiges Gerät. Das ist auch keine aussage über hier wohnende Leute an sich, aber es sind halt mehr ältere an den Sperren unterwegs, die gemütlich auf ihrem Böötchen schippern. Oder Ostdeutsche, die mal eben günstig Rotaugen fangen wollen und Hechte nebenbei.

Hinterwäldler sind einige hier natürlich auch, genauso wie anderswo.
Ich wollte halt nur ausdrücken, dass leute die richtig modern Fischen hier eher ausnahmeerscheinungen sind. Die fahren nämlich eher was weiter an Kanäle und Baggerseen. Und somit die Geräteaussagen nicht auf Modeerscheinungen oder angabe  zurückzuführen sind, sondern die Rollengrössen sich einfach als ideal erwiesen haben.

Es ging einfach darum, dass man 8ha see verhältnisse keinesfalls auf Talsperren übertragen kann.

Also bitte nicht zuviel reininterpretieren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (2. März 2004)

*Rollen*

Hallo Leute,.#h 

ich denke viele Leute...viele verschiedene Meinungen was Rollen betrifft  

Habe auch schon viele Rollen durch. Angefangen habe ich damals mit Shimano Aero Freiläufer...waren damals denke ich die ersten Freerunner Rollen, danach Cormoran Freerunner ect....ect. Aber umso mehr ich mich mit der Materie beschäftigt habe, bin ich schließlich bei den Daiwas hängen geblieben.

Hier meine Favorites:

Daiwa Emblem X 5000 A

Daiwa Emblem X 4500 T

Wie heißt es so schön....Rollen fürs Leben. 

Mir kommt auf jeden Fall nix mehr ins Haus.

@muellerltbg: Meine Empfehlung eine Daiwa X 4500 T. Bekommst Du zur Zeit so billig wie nie...da die Nachfolgemodelle bereits auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## BadPoldi (2. März 2004)

Hallo jürgen,

schön dich hier auch zu sehen,....

ah wieder ein daiwa feteschist..... )))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## fischerwahn (2. März 2004)

..also wenn ichs mir aussuchen könnte (lottogewinn, udgl...) dann, aber nur dann würde ich die 

DAIWA Infinity IF-X 5000 BRA 

nehmen ~ nur preislich ~ 400€ + wohl nicht wirklich eine kaufempfehlung

@poldi - dafür würde ich meine cormoran rollen feierlich verbrennen :]


----------



## BadPoldi (2. März 2004)

hi,

@fischerwahn  ich bin freilauffetischist und somit bei shimano 

ich fisch

2 x aoro gt 6010
2 x us baitrunner 4500er B
2 x big baitrunner xl



gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rivercarp (2. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen bin auch freilauf Fan 

3 Shimano Btr. Gt  8000

2 Shimano Super Baitrunner 10.000

2 Daiwa Jnfinty 5500

                                     Mfg.Günter


----------

